# Trailer Parking



## brittonp83 (Mar 11, 2015)

I have to park my boat and trailer inside the fenced in backyard, but pulling it out and backing it in through the slightly inclined side yard has turned it all into a muddy rutted mess. It got so bad that the skinny little trailer tires just dug in this past weekend and I couldn't push it any further than it was even with a 5.3 Silverado in 4Lo.

I park the tires on 1/2" plywood to prevent rot and flat spots, so I thought I'd just rip a few full sheets in half to act as ramps through the mud, or I thought about graveling the whole area with crush run. The wife brought up using patio pavers to make a small road if you will.

Anybody else have this problem or have a good idea for a solution?


----------



## bobberboy (Mar 11, 2015)

I use wood mulch for one of my boat spots.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 11, 2015)

There's a style of paver maybe 24"x16" with opening so grass can grow through.


----------



## TNtroller (Mar 11, 2015)

With all the precipitation we have gotten YTD (snow, sleet and rain), my side yard is now a muddy mess since I had some drain lines extended last fall and they now run right in front of the shed where my boat stays (in the dry  ). The cold weather has helped in some aspects, I can get the boat out when the ground is frozen early in the morning, but then make ruts in the mud in the afternoon when I try and put the boat up. I almost got stuck in the side yard a couple weeks ago, and wife is not happy with the ruts in the yard. I haven't had my boat out in at least 2 weeks, but I'm getting some things knocked out on the boat now since it has warmed up. 

Mulch will work, but it retains moisture so I would use gravel myself as it does drain/dry faster than mulch. Using pavers for a "road" is a lot of pavers, are you thinking just wide enough for tire tracks so to speak, or a road/drive as you say. Just tire tracks is good, but hard to stay on 'em the entire distance unless it's a straight shot to the back yard. GL


----------



## brittonp83 (Mar 11, 2015)

I like the idea of the open pavers. TN it's a short straight shot for me. 48' of tire tracks only shouldn't be too bad. I've got the wheels turning in my head.


----------



## TNtroller (Mar 12, 2015)

I've used the 12"x12" pavers to build a parking spot for my MC trailer yrs ago, keeps the mud and such at bay, easy to do and not very expensive either.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 12, 2015)

lay down 2 strips of geo grid and cover with gravel.


----------



## brittonp83 (Mar 13, 2015)

I had to google geo grid because I had no idea what it was. I assume it keeps the gravel from sinking into the mud? So it would need to be of a pattern that is smaller than the gravel size correct?


----------



## Insanity (Mar 13, 2015)

I'd be to lazy to work the mud back down level to lay the pavers. And im thinking that many would cost more then gravel.


----------



## Riverdog (Mar 13, 2015)

I use treated 2X12 boards to park mine on. To pull it out of the back yard, I use my riding lawn mower.


----------

